# Advanced Nutrients



## 29menace (Feb 13, 2008)

can any1 help me out with advice on advanced nutrients sensi grow/bloom range. im just looking for sum1 that uses the same feed as me so they can give me sum pointers on how much to use and what the correct cf readings should be. 

im growing white widow and bigbud afghani and there doing well but im jst not sure if im feeding them correctly.

in veg my first feed was 6 on cf meter , 2nd feed was 8cf ,3rd feed was 10cf. 
in flower i started back at 6cf for first feed and yesterday when it got its second feed the cf readings were 8. 

is this fine , underfed or on the verge of overfeeding.???

thanx in advance to all that can help...


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't help specifically, but this might.....

Advanced Nutrients' Nutrient Calculator - Analyze Soil Chemistry and Plant Nutrient Levels for Your Hydroponic or Indoor Garden.

From what I have heard of the Sensi grow, it's great, but you really need to use it with most of the AN supplements as well. Just what I heard though.


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

sensigrow
sensibloom
connoisseur

Roots Excel
Piranha

Big Bud
Overdrive
SweetLeaf
b52
sensizym

Bigbud
Overdrive
bud swell
top maxx
purple maxx


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Always follow these steps:
1. Test bse water ppm
2. If using good water and base is at 0-50 ppm bring solution to 200ppm with sensical grow or bloom (depending on what phase of growth you are in)
3. Add in Additives based on amounts that we have told you or what is on the bottle.
If using bottle directions cut vlues in half. Ex 1tsp/gal = 1/2 tsp per gal
4. Add nutrient (either sensi grow, senis bloom or Connoisseur depending on what phase of growth you are in.
5. ph balance 5.8 for veg 5.5-5.8 for bloom phase


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

From Pooted Clone up to point of BLOOM period.
1st week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 5ml/Gal
Add B52 10ml/Gal
Add Sensizym 15ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
3. Add Connoisseur A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 800ppms - Only Add Connoisseur for 1st week of Veg!
2nd Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 5ml/Gal
Add B52 15ml/Gal
Add Sensizym 15ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
3. Add SensiGrow A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 950ppms 
4. ph 6.0
3rd Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 5ml/Gal
Add B52 10ml/Gal
Add Sensizym 20ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
3. Add SensiGrow A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 1100ppms
4. ph 6.0


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

12 hrs on /12 hrs off
1st Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 5ml/Gal
No B52
Add Sensizym 20ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
3. Add SensiBloom A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 1200ppms - Only Add SensiBloom for 1st week of Bloom!
4. ph 5.8
2nd Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 5ml/Gal
No B52
Add Sensizym 20ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
3. Add SConnoisseur A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 1300ppms - 
4. ph 5.8
3rd Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 10ml/Gal
Add B52 10 ml/Gal
Add Sensizym 20ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
Add BudSwell 15ml/Gal
Add BigBud 10ml/Gal
Add TopMaxx 5ml/Gal
3. Add SConnoisseur A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 1400ppms - 
4. ph 5.8
4th Week
1. Add SensiCal Grow to base purified water up to 200ppms
2. Add Roots Excel 1.1ml / Gal
Add Sweetleaf 10ml/Gal
Add B52 15 ml/Gal
Add Sensizym 20ml/Gal
Add Piranha 1g/Gal
Add BudSwell 15ml/Gal
Add BigBud 10ml/Gal
Add TopMaxx 5ml/Gal
3. Add SConnoisseur A+B (in equal parts) and bring solution up to 1500ppms - 
4. ph 5.8


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the best rescipe that I got at the hydro shop. It works very well. Expensive if you but all the additives but cuts it down to the basics and guarented to do a really good job. That nute calculator is supposed to be somewhat off on their website too... use this


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also get a ppm/tds meter it will make it so you can't really overfeed your babes


----------



## 29menace (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanx snow white and edux, im glad of all the help i can get.

yeah snow white sensi grow/bloom is amazin stuff lol i couldnt believe how it compaires to other 2 part formulas. 

edux thanx also for the info m8 i will put it to good use. i have a truncheon and take weekly readings or sumtimes every 2 days. i usually go by the cf readings coz its easier for me lol.

i have just about everything in advanced nutrients range for sensi grow/bloom the only stuff i dont have is tarantula scorpion piranah final phase bud blood and fulvic acid. 
i will scan my grow chart and upload it tomorrow for you to have a look at.. 

thanx ppl


----------



## 29menace (Feb 15, 2008)

is there any1 else in here using advanced nutrient.????????
if so can u please leave your veg n bloom charts for me to compair with my own with .


thanx ppl.
any info is good info so share your wisdom lol...


----------



## edux10 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am starting to think the AN is overkill almost. I don't know but I think Im using foxfarm for my next grow. Look at my buddhas sister vegging... I am guessing there in about week 2 or 3... I had to force clones back from flower so that took some extra time. like 2 weeks or so


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 15, 2008)

a lot of us use advanced nutes bro. they are the shit. tha best one you can invest in is voodoo juice and the a and b program. the voodoo juice gives you hue stalks that support major growth. late


----------



## 29menace (Feb 18, 2008)

thanx jsgrwn i use voodoo juice n just about all the other stuff for sensi grow / bloom 2 parter. i will post a pic of my grow chart in a bit and hopfully you will let me know what you think n let me know if im under feeding..

Adv nutes seem to be better than most stuff ive seen but coz you can get loadz of ad-ons it makes it harder to know how much to add. im using 2x400w hps for both stages and my plants are in good health..(so far)..
in my grow room i have 3 nft tanks and 2 ov them im using adv nutes and the other im using greenhaze grow bloom 2 part feed and triple f in the 3rd to 6th wk in flower. so far its went kinda smooth with the greenhaze but the size difference is unbelievably smaller.
so ide say im only gona use adv nutes from now on in.lol..

thanx..


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 18, 2008)

the key thing about AN is that they are made for wed and tested on weed. let me know what you got bro, good luck. typically by the time i am blooming i am up to 1500ppm. late


----------



## Blunted1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Use this calculator to check your level of nutes.

Advanced Nutrients' Nutrient Calculator - Analyze Soil Chemistry and Plant Nutrient Levels for Your Hydroponic or Indoor Garden.


----------



## 29menace (Feb 18, 2008)

here are my charts. wot do you think.???


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 18, 2008)

well we have been using an nuts for awhile now.
we have came up with 
1 make shure when u use their calculator that set it up right look at the toip & pick veg/bloom/ gallons ect..
aslo we set it up with half the water we use so we use 20 gallons so we set the calculator for 10 gallons & go off that. we do that cause thier dosses make ppm high.
2 u really dont need everyting they have on thier. main stuff is.
micro / bloon / grow/ b52 / synzime / overdrive / big bud / bud blood.
we dont use any of the insect stuff cause we havent has a need for it.


----------



## MR BK (Feb 18, 2008)

best nuts money can buy!!!


----------



## edux10 (Feb 18, 2008)

29menace said:


> here are my charts. wot do you think.???


Are the amounts in the charts for a gallon of water?


----------



## 29menace (Feb 19, 2008)

the amounts on my chart is what i add to my 20litre nft tank.

im startin to think that im under feeding going by wot ev1 is saying.

if i knew wot a safe ppm to start my plants off at i could work out a chart but without that info im stuck.

since ive started growing ive been working up n up but if im under feeding then i need sum advice from you all.
any help would b appreciated ppl..

thanx


----------



## 29menace (Feb 19, 2008)

thanx ppl.. ive had a look at the calculator and there is a huge difference in what im adding..

see how you said set the calculator to half of the water im using.???

does that mean that if my tanks are 20 litre i shud set it to 10 litres.??
i had no idea that i was under feeding that much.


----------



## Blunted1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the medium to moderately heaving feeding schedule. I just use the 2 part base nutrient, superthrive, root excelurator and some beneficials for veg. I can notice a difference in my plants every day.


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes. that will help that u wont over feed


----------



## 29menace (Feb 19, 2008)

see how ppl say calculate it to half your tank size would that not give you a different reading from what the chart says.?? coz if your adding the nutes to a 20litre tank and youve calculated it for a 10 litre tank should it not be weaker than suggested????


----------



## 29menace (Feb 20, 2008)

im thinking bout goin for the medium feed nxt time but not sure coz i like the sound of the heavy feeding programe or maybe the high yeild kit would be better.. decisions decisions lol...


----------



## 29menace (Feb 23, 2008)

im using advanced nutrients sensi grow/bloom formula and i spoke to some ppl in here and they say that when i use there calculator to get the weekly amounts i need to calculate it to half the size of my resivior to get the correct amounts...

ive done this and when i added the amounts on chart it never came close to what the chart said... 
can any1 tell me why this is coz im lost lol...
the ec reading on chart says it shud be 1.8 and in my res its readin 1.4 ?


----------



## Blunted1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Today I changed my res in my veg area. I added 6oz of both A, B, nutes and 20 drops of Super thrive, 30 drops of root excelurator and foliar fed my veg area with Meta-naturals. This is a 15 gal res. My plants always kick ass with this formula! Try it the last week of veg. You'll love it!


----------

